# Hunter Education Field Day Class



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi guys,

Myself along with a few other hunter ed instructors will be teaching a field day course that is associated with the online hunter education class on Saturday February 28th at Sportsman's Warehouse in Provo. The class will run from 8:00 am to approximately 4:00 pm depending on class size and range times. If you have family members or friends who need to take hunter ed before the draw ends on March 5th, this is a great chance to get it done.

For those interested, you will need to have the online portion completed before attending the field day. Here is the link on the DWR website detailing the online course.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunter-edu...173-hunter-education-basic-course-online.html

To sign up for the field day send an email to:

[email protected]

If you have any questions, either send an email, PM or reply to this post. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Got a buddy who's interested and I passed this along.


----------



## Eric (Feb 16, 2015)

Is the class full?


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Not yet, However, it is filling quickly. If your interested, send an email to [email protected].


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

The field day class is now full. Thank you to those who signed up.


----------

